# kiptopeke state park



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Ok I am trying to plan a trip to fish the ships for stripers this year and I know you cant predict the weather and water this far out but if I have to schedule my weekend up there soon what is my best bet. I am assuming December but need to know if earlier or later in the month is ussually better. Also if anyone else is planning a trip down there and doesnt mind a tag along I would welcome the guidance as it will be my first time up there. I plan on going down and camping at the park for the weekend and fish it as much as I can stand it. Anyway thanks for the help.

John


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

the kipto campground is closed for the year. if you are able to get a crew together the kipto lodges are well worth it. they are around $1500 for a week and can sleep 16 people http://kayakkevin.com/kiptolodgepixs.html


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Well it will either be me and my dad or me and my brother. So cant swing the lodge. Is there any other cheap lodging in the area that I should look into? Preferably without having to go back over the toll bridge. I guess right now I am looking at doing the second weekend in December if any else plans on being there then.


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

Cherrystone camp ground allittle way north.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

sweet I will check it out. It has got to be better than sleeping in the truck.


----------

